# Gorgeous Dress, who's it by?!?!?



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, how I love this dress! I wonder who the designer is?
Help if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 4, 2008)

First: Whats the womans name?


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 4, 2008)

looks like rebecca gayheart


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

That is a beautiful dress. But I have no idea who made it.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, it's Rebecca Gayheart. It was worn to the 7th Annual Chrysalis Butterfly Ball.

I did a search on Yahoo, and Google and found tons of pics, but none list what she's wearing...grrrr....

I really love the dress! Thanks for any tips to help me find it!!


----------



## eve sh. (Jun 6, 2008)

It is Rebecca Gayheart in Kaufman Franco Spring 2008.

Designer has a website, but i dont think it works.


I saw the picture of the dress in thefashionspot.com!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks sooooooo much eve!!!!


----------



## eve sh. (Jun 6, 2008)

You are welcome!

Its a nice dress.


----------

